# Rezept zum Schleifen von schwarzen Diamanten



## Krolock (9. März 2009)

Hallo

hab da mal 2 Fragen:

Ist schon bekannt wie man an diese(s) Rezept(e) herrankommt? 

Welche Werte haben dann die geschliffenen schwarzen Diamanten??

also beim Lehrer, über Juweabzeichen, oder Loot? 

und wenn ja wie hoch der Preis bzw. welcher Mob/Boss das dropt.

viele Grüße

                        Krolock


----------



## Terbunor (11. März 2009)

Also auf mehr als den Namen dieses neuen Rezpetes bin ich auch noch nicht gestoßen. Hat keiner weitere Hinweise?

Ich erweitere die Frage mal:

Hat jemand irgendwo Hinweise/Andeutungen oder gar Fakten über Neuigkeiten in Sachen Juwelenschleifen mit 3.1 gesehen? Ich hatte ein wenig mit neuen Juwelen (ähnliche wie damals in Hyjal/Black Tempel) gerechnet.


----------



## Griese (11. März 2009)

Die epischen Steine kamen ja mit Hyjal und BT, sprich dem high end content. Das was jetzt kommt dürfte ja in etwa mit dem T5 content zu vergleichen sein, und da kamen auch keine Steine.

Und was sind überhaupt Schwarze Diamanten?


----------



## xashija (11. März 2009)

Griese schrieb:


> Die epischen Steine kamen ja mit Hyjal und BT, sprich dem high end content. Das was jetzt kommt dürfte ja in etwa mit dem T5 content zu vergleichen sein, und da kamen auch keine Steine.
> 
> Und was sind überhaupt Schwarze Diamanten?



Schwarzer Diamant:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Häufig in den Schwarzfelstiefen zu finden.

Ich schätze mal, dass man damit ab Patch folgendes Schleifen kann (Zumindest habe ich dieses Rezept noch nie auf dem Liveserver gesehn):

Prismatischer schwarzer Diamant

Was genau "rote, blaue oder gelbe Edelsteine der gleichen Qualität" sind, werden wir bald herausfinden denke ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Griese (11. März 2009)

Die Steine sollten dann logischerweise ja für 80er relativ uninteressant sein, oder?

Obwohl...es ist Blizz..da weiß man nie.


----------



## Thaielb (12. März 2009)

Griese schrieb:


> Die Steine sollten dann logischerweise ja für 80er relativ uninteressant sein, oder?




Davon gehe ich auch aus. Die Steine sollen wohl eher das Skillen im Bereich 200 - 300 erleichtern, was derzeit aufgrund des Mangels an Edelsteinen recht schwierig ist. Scharze Diamanten dropen ja ohne Ende in den Schwarzfelstiefen, so dass man mit einem Besuch dort leichter auf 300 kommt. 
Alles andere würde ja keinen Sinn machen.


----------



## mfgHeero (25. April 2009)

hab heute mal im ah 25 schwarze diamanten für 12,5g gekauft dachte mir mal sehen was da rauskommt....


25x BC grüne gems^^ je 25s wert also 7,25g verlust naja immerhin weiß ich jetzt das dieses rezept auf 80 naja unnötig ist^^


----------



## Griese (26. April 2009)

Das Rezept gibts auch schon ab Skill 250 glaub oder gar davor oder? 

Wäre ja bissl blöd wenns da Steine gibt für die man Skill +350 benötigt.


----------



## Syrras (4. Mai 2009)

Ich dachte die schwarzen Diamanten gibt man bei den Shandralar oder sowas als Ruf-Item ab?


----------

